# [SOLVED] Boot stuck at Checking NVRAM



## rlstanley (May 21, 2002)

I am working on a friend's computer because he contracted a virus. I downloaded an update to his McAfee virus program and attempted to install it. After the install I rebooted and got an error that indicated there was a nonsystem disk.

I went into the BIOS and started poking around and that's where the big problems started.

IDE0 was set as the first boot device, with the A drive second and the CD-rom drive third. I did not change this order but found it a little odd (shouldn't the A drive be first)?

AMIBios
AMD-K6/200
Windows 95

I turned off Plug and Play and I THINK I enabled Quick Boot. Now when try to boot, it gets stuck at "Checking NVRAM", with the hdd light on. 

I assume I changed something in the BIOS that is causing this problem, but how do I get back there to change it back?

Help!!!! And thanks!!!


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

NVRAM = Non Volitle RAM

if this started with settings in the BIOS,
reset the bios defaults and see if that clears it out.

If this was all started by a Virus, then it may be too late.

Do you know what the Virus actually was?

Some Virii have the ability to hide in the BIOS as well as NVRAM!

Try removing the CMOS Battery and clear with the jumper on the board.


----------



## rlstanley (May 21, 2002)

I never got a chance to run an updated virus scan to find out exactly what the virus was.

How do I reset the bios defaults?

What do you mean by "removing the CMOS Battery and clear with the jumper on the board."

THANKS for your help~~~


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

To reset the bios its handy to have the manual for your board .first remove the case cover and find the appropriate jumpers look in the manual it will show you where they are.before doing this MAKE SURE that everything is unplugged and you are grounded to the case,any static electricity build up can damage your hardware or erase your bios all together,then jump the jumper and put it back to its original position this should put them back to default .If you don't have the manual look on the board for modle # and make and find the manual on the internet. Hope this helps Derrick


----------



## rlstanley (May 21, 2002)

I removed the battery for about an hour and put it back in and that didn't work, so I will leave it out a little longer.

In the meantime, I have stared at the mobo trying to find the manufacturer/model number and cannot find it anywhere! Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Theres got to be something on the board telling you what it is. I guess your buddy doesn't have the manual. You have to jump the jumper then back to its original position, it should be around the bios chip. "like"jp 4 or jp 9 get a magnifying glass or somthing and see if theres a number on it. Its an asus ? theres got to be a # on it.


----------



## SexyTech (Mar 27, 2002)

also, look for a jumper that may be labeled *CMOS*

Also, you may try searching for the motherboard by the FCC number on it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ask your friend if he was playing around inside the computer to attempt to solve his problem?

Is the hard drive recognized in the bios setup?


----------



## rlstanley (May 21, 2002)

Right--no manual. 

There is a JP8 right next to the bios chip. Would that be it?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Wouldnt hurt to try just jump it then put it back the way it was .


----------



## rlstanley (May 21, 2002)

How do I "jump it"?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Take a small pair of needle nose pliers ,pull off the jumper ,bridge it with the other pin then take it off again and put it back to its original position.


----------



## rlstanley (May 21, 2002)

That worked!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

no prob


----------

